# How to get help for stalled research in audio processing domain?



## martin10 (May 8, 2021)

Please let me know if this is not the right place to post this but my friend and I (3rd year Computer Engineering students) have been working on an ML research project for almost 4 months now and we reached to a point where we have enough to publish a paper about it but not enough to solve the actual problem statement. I don't like the idea of publishing half done work and don't know how to proceed but my head of department is encouraging us to write the paper immediately (I'm not yet sure if she wants her name included or not). We asked for her guidance but she mostly works with image processing and doesn't have enough knowledge about the MP3 audio manipulation problem statement that we are trying to solve. In such a scenario, how do we find and seek help from someone who has experience in the field since most people I know tend to focus on image and NLP domains
https://192-168-2-1.link/
http://tplinklogin.info/
https://192-168-1-128.link/


----------



## sheiqshack (Mar 5, 2012)

I guess some readers of the Hydrogenaudio forum could find this interesting..





Scientific Discussion


Scientific Discussion




hydrogenaud.io


----------



## amco (Feb 7, 2011)

martin10 said:


> Please let me know if this is not the right place to post this but my friend and I (3rd year Computer Engineering students) have been working on an ML research project for almost 4 months now and we reached to a point where we have enough to publish a paper about it but not enough to solve the actual problem statement. I don't like the idea of publishing half done work and don't know how to proceed but my head of department is encouraging us to write the paper immediately (I'm not yet sure if she wants her name included or not). We asked for her guidance but she mostly works with image processing and doesn't have enough knowledge about the MP3 audio manipulation problem statement that we are trying to solve. In such a scenario, how do we find and seek help from someone who has experience in the field since most people I know tend to focus on image and NLP domains


Please explain ¨the MP3 audio manipulation problem¨ that you are addressing. I would like to assist, but cannot actually understand your ¨problem¨ without further details.


----------

